# Leslie James Feeney - Empress of Asia 1942



## mike13 (Nov 22, 2006)

any friends or rel's out there of the crew,my father Leslie James Feeney was in the catering crew
when sunk off the Sultan Shoals and spent 3 years in Changi,repat to L.Pool
1945,died there in 1986.I never knew him and am researching his life.I have his BT 372 file from T.N.A.he joined the merch in 1923 and served cont untill 
1942 mainly C.P.L.ships.
Mike Feeney


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Have a word with Nelson Oliver @
http://www.empressofasia.com/

Roger


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done Roger, let's hope it works for Mike and he gets a result. (Thumb)


----------



## mike13 (Nov 22, 2006)

Tonga said:


> Well done Roger, let's hope it works for Mike and he gets a result. (Thumb)


Thanks Roger& Tonga,for the replys,I talked to Nelson Oct 06,very nice guy and helpful but they did not keep much in the way of records,also theC.P.L.Site in Norway who did not want to help even though my mothers father was Norwegian and in the merch
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry Nelson was unable to help you.
I am comeing up with two L J Feeneys on TNA website I suspect your dad was the one born in India 26/12/1907? If so it seems he never claimed his WW2 medal entitlement.
Also there may be records of him in BT382 series. In fact there may be two records. 1/ his CRS 10 (see example) and 2/ His POW record.
His CRS10 should be in BT382/569
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8123874&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
His POW record should be in BT382/3236
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8142189&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
You may need to hit the links twice.
I take it you have his CRS1 & CRS2 from his seamans pouch.

Roger


----------



## mike13 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Roger,I have the crs 1,2 &10 papers,I never knew or saw him,I got the first photo out of the bt372 file 
,he seems to dissapeare from 1945 untill his death in L/Pool in 1986
I could not get into the P O W record in T N A 
Cheers 
Mike


----------



## mike13 (Nov 22, 2006)

Once again thanks Roger,I finally got into the bt382 file in T N A and got a P O W doc listing a wife, appears he got married again after the war
Cheers 
Mike


----------

